# richfaces Datatable horizontal ausgeben



## schlumsch (12. September 2008)

Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich es in meinem xhtml-file
hinbekomme, die dataTable horizontal auszurichten, also quasi sollen die Bilder nebeneinander und nicht untereinander erscheinen. Danke schonmal & lg




```
<rich:panel style="border:3px solid #DDFFCC; border-top-width:0px;">
                        
           <rich:dataTable width="100%" value="#{Bean.starRenderList}" var="starItem">
           <rich:column breakBefore="false">
           <h:graphicImage value="http://www.schlumsch.eu/e2e/star.gif" styleClass="star" rendered="#{starItem == 2}"/>
           <h:graphicImage value="http://www.schlumsch.eu/e2e/starhalf.gif" styleClass="star" rendered="#{starItem == 1}"/>
           <h:graphicImage value="http://www.schlumsch.eu/e2e/stargray.gif" styleClass="star" rendered="#{starItem == 0}"/>
      </rich:column>
      </rich:dataTable>
 </rich:panel>
```


----------



## airliner (26. Februar 2009)

Wieso setzt du das überhaupt in eine Tabelle rein?

Das müsste auch so im richanel reinpassen, du musst die Größen der Bilder dann nur so anpassen, dass die nebeneinander passen. eigentlich...


----------

